# Endomondo challenges



## david k (15 Sep 2012)

Hi all,

I've set up a second year challenge to follow on from this years. Early I know but before I forget

I've set it up again to help motivate myself and others

Not just cycling, its for all activities as I enjoy walking and hiking too

Cycling obviously takes up 99% of everyones mileage though

http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/6897031

enjoy.............


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2012)

I've had a look for this years challenge but can't find it? I've signed up ready for next year though.


----------



## david k (26 Sep 2012)

sorry Andrew, here it is

http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/3339438


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2012)

david k said:


> sorry Andrew, here it is
> 
> http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/3339438



How has someone done 13k miles?!?


----------



## trio25 (27 Sep 2012)

Wow that is keem setting it up so early, I've signed up all ready.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Oct 2012)

Has anyone started a miles challenge for October yet?


----------



## benb (1 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Has anyone started a miles challenge for October yet?


Just done it.

Open: http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/7121209
Closed: http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/7121228 (you'll need to be my friend on Endo to get an invite)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Oct 2012)

Thank you! Very much appreciated. I'm hoping to rank in the top ten again this month


----------



## craven2354 (2 Oct 2012)

Can I upload gpx files to compete in these challenges?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Oct 2012)

craven2354 said:


> Can I upload gpx files to compete in these challenges?


 
I believe so, because I often have to upload a GPX when my phone lets me down, but on Endomondo you need to check that 'include these statistics' is checked in the details for the ride (after you have uploaded it).


----------



## subaqua (3 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Thank you! Very much appreciated. I'm hoping to rank in the top ten again this month


 so am I but looking unlikely as have a weeks holiday where i won't be allowed on the bike


----------



## benb (3 Oct 2012)

They've updated the site, so now you can select multiple sports for a challenge.

So I've made the challenges only for cycling sport, cycling transport, and mountain biking. No more people walking miles getting extra miles!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Nov 2012)

Has anyone started the mileage challenge for November yet?


----------



## Panter (1 Nov 2012)

Sorry, just done them:

Open challenge

CC members only challenge


----------



## Phaeton (1 Nov 2012)

I was just going to join to gain the wooden spoon, but it states 'Goal: Most miles Running' is there another for cycling, can run to save my life.

Alan...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Nov 2012)

Panter said:


> Sorry, just done them:
> 
> Open challenge
> 
> CC members only challenge



Ta star


----------



## jefmcg (4 Nov 2012)

david k said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've set up a second year challenge to follow on from this years. Early I know but before I forget
> 
> ...


 
It's becoming a bit of a hobby-horse of mine, but shouldn't a yearly challenge start at midnight?

(otherwise, well done setting this up so early)


----------



## david k (5 Nov 2012)

jefmcg said:


> It's becoming a bit of a hobby-horse of mine, but shouldn't a yearly challenge start at midnight?
> 
> (otherwise, well done setting this up so early)


 
Yes it should, have i not done that? ill see if i can amend it, thanks

ps. its part of 3 challenges, miles, duration and workouts


----------



## david k (5 Nov 2012)

sorted, all 3 challenges have been amended to start at 1 minute into the new year and end 1 minute before midnight on the 31st
ive also titled them 1st of 3, 2nd of 3 etc.


----------



## david k (9 Nov 2012)

http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/7379785


----------



## david k (13 Nov 2012)

just checked and the numbers have dropped and im not on the list of any of them anymore, anyone know whats happening??


----------



## jefmcg (13 Nov 2012)

I came here to ask the same question. I'm still in all of mine, but shot up the league tables because of the missing people. 

Website upgrade gone wrong, I expect.


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Nov 2012)

Scott has tested positive for EPO and has had last months title stripped and has been banned until further notice. N.B. That may be wishful thinking and there is a glitch


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Nov 2012)

Turns out Scott had eaten a dodgy bit of beef at a well known fast food restaurant and has been reinstated. Or they have now fixed the glitch.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Nov 2012)

I note the challenge says 'and friends', how can I invite someone?


----------



## Panter (14 Nov 2012)

I don't think you can on the closed challenge.
The "and friends" bit really just applies to whoever starts the challenges and was bought in after one of BenB's friends was excluded from the challenge with the new rules that meant this challenge was for CC members only. Seemed a bit unreasonable to say the least as Mr B started the whole thing off so there is a friend of his on there.

There's no such restriction on the open challenge, you can just hit the "invite" button at the top right as you log in as far as I know.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Nov 2012)

Okey doke!


----------



## david k (15 Nov 2012)

All seems to be back in order now. Here's the 3 challenges for 2013

1 of 3 http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/6897031
2 of 3 http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/6897292
3 of 3 http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/7379785


----------



## benb (3 Dec 2012)

December ones up:
Open
Closed


----------



## Phaeton (3 Dec 2012)

Ned to take a screen shot of that, it'll be the only time I'm out in front 

Alan...


----------



## Phaeton (3 Dec 2012)

ROFL there you go 90 minutes later & already tumbling down

Alan...


----------



## david k (4 Dec 2012)

http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/6897031

we are getting closer to the new year.

im on 990 for this year, hoping to smash through 1,000 very soon


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Dec 2012)

Alas I'm having a week off cycling this week so very much doubt I'll maintain my position in the top ten. I'm looking forward to next year already!


----------



## jefmcg (5 Dec 2012)




----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Dec 2012)

jefmcg said:


> View attachment 16005



Ha ha, always ready with the cycling caveats!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (29 Dec 2012)

you know when I went into endomondo in the past I was in a cyclechat group and there was a leader board and such, but this seems to have dissapeared, wtf, over ?


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Dec 2012)

There is still a monthly challenge. You need to be friends with either Ben b or Panter on Endomondo and they will send you an invite to the closed challenge and the open to all. Here


----------



## david k (30 Dec 2012)

almost a new year and a new challenge http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/6897031


----------



## Lanzecki (30 Dec 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> There is still a monthly challenge. You need to be friends with either Ben b or Panter on Endomondo and they will send you an invite to the closed challenge and the open to all. Here


 
I'd like to get added to the list for the new year, but I cannot find anyone by those names that seem's like the right person. Can someone provide the full names?


----------



## jefmcg (30 Dec 2012)

http://www.endomondo.com/profile/272531
http://www.endomondo.com/profile/892780


----------



## david k (31 Dec 2012)

http://www.endomondo.com/home

Also, just noticed this years challeneg has finished early, i put the wrong end time on!! sorry, if you want to ride today, you can try to change the date to see if that puts the miles under the challenge? I've made sure 2013's ends properly

BTW, well done to everyone on 2012's challenge


----------



## david k (31 Dec 2012)

Not many signed up for this one, II quite like the idea of a duration challenge running alongside the usual total miles, it will hopefully motivate us to get out more and exercise for longer http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/7379785


----------



## benb (31 Dec 2012)

david k said:


> http://www.endomondo.com/home
> 
> Also, just noticed this years challeneg has finished early, i put the wrong end time on!! sorry, if you want to ride today, you can try to change the date to see if that puts the miles under the challenge? I've made sure 2013's ends properly
> 
> BTW, well done to everyone on 2012's challenge


 
You can edit the challenge, even after it has finished, to correct the dates.


----------



## david k (31 Dec 2012)

cheers benb, ill have a blast at that now


----------



## david k (31 Dec 2012)

just done that, its thrown all the mileage out, hopefully this will correct itself as it has done this before

fingers crossed


----------



## Lanzecki (31 Dec 2012)

Thanks Jef. Found and requested. 

Those members that live in the top 10 lists have noting to worry about


----------



## benb (31 Dec 2012)

Lanzecki said:


> Thanks Jef. Found and requested.
> 
> Those members that live in the top 10 lists have noting to worry about


 
Are you SM?


----------



## Lanzecki (31 Dec 2012)

Yea, Simon Marshall.

I didn't know how that worked. Since the forum name is different to the endomdo name. I should have said. It would have cut down on your paperwork.


----------



## Lanzecki (31 Dec 2012)

Thanks Ben


----------



## david k (1 Jan 2013)

Gutted, since changing the end date all the miles have gone pear shaped on the 2012 challenge, stopping us reflecting!!!

Any ideas?


----------



## benb (2 Jan 2013)

david k said:


> Gutted, since changing the end date all the miles have gone pear shaped on the 2012 challenge, stopping us reflecting!!!
> 
> Any ideas?


 
I've noticed that the challenge type is now most workouts, and not mileage. Change that back and all should be well.


----------



## tnr319 (2 Jan 2013)

Hi Ben,

Just sent you a friend request on Endomondo, thanks.


----------



## benb (2 Jan 2013)

tnr319 said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> Just sent you a friend request on Endomondo, thanks.


Accepted


----------



## tnr319 (2 Jan 2013)

benb said:


> Accepted


Cheers, please could i have the invites for the January challenge, thanks


----------



## benb (2 Jan 2013)

tnr319 said:


> Cheers, please could i have the invites for the January challenge, thanks


 
Panter set those up, so he'll have to invite you.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Jan 2013)

Is @panter around? Freind requested a few days ago.


----------



## david k (2 Jan 2013)

benb said:


> I've noticed that the challenge type is now most workouts, and not mileage. Change that back and all should be well.


 
bizzarre, ive just clicked on edit and it doesnt give me an option for miles!! only workouts or minutes, ive swapped it to minutes and its gone a bit crazy again???????????????


----------



## benb (3 Jan 2013)

david k said:


> bizzarre, ive just clicked on edit and it doesnt give me an option for miles!! only workouts or minutes, ive swapped it to minutes and its gone a bit crazy again???????????????


 
That makes no sense. I have just gone in to edit a finished challenge, and it does have most km as an option, so I can't think why it would be unavailable for you.

I think it's working in that it is displaying the correct data - just that it's set to minutes and not distance.


----------



## david k (3 Jan 2013)

benb said:


> That makes no sense. I have just gone in to edit a finished challenge, and it does have most km as an option, so I can't think why it would be unavailable for you.
> 
> I think it's working in that it is displaying the correct data - just that it's set to minutes and not distance.


 
yeh ill try again, maybe it was missing for one minute when i looked???

thanks


----------



## david k (25 Jan 2013)

benb said:


> Just done it.
> 
> Open: http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/7121209
> Closed: http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/7121228 (you'll need to be my friend on Endo to get an invite)


 
i cannot get access?

also, does anyone have a link to cyclechat group on endomondo please


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Jan 2013)

david k said:


> i cannot get access?
> 
> also, does anyone have a link to cyclechat group on endomondo please


http://www.endomondo.com/teams/322942


----------



## david k (25 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> http://www.endomondo.com/teams/322942


cheers mate but i was told there is another one with more members


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jan 2013)

david k said:


> cheers mate but i was told there is another one with more members


 there was but it dissapeared quite a while ago


----------



## Panter (25 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> Is @panter around? Freind requested a few days ago.


 
Apologies, only just seen this, the tag thing didn't work.
If you can resend, and let me know your CC name, I'll add you.
If I get requests from people I don't know then I don't add them on Endomondo. There was a bit of unpleasantness in the past when non CC members were in the challenge and upsetting the forum regulars hence the two challenges.


----------



## Panter (25 Jan 2013)

david k said:


> cheers mate but i was told there is another one with more members


 
There's two in my signature, not sure if it's one of those you're after?
Not sure if you're on my Endo friends list, drop me a request if not but let me know your CC name as above


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jan 2013)

Panter said:


> Apologies, only just seen this, the tag thing didn't work.
> If you can resend, and let me know your CC name, I'll add you.
> If I get requests from people I don't know then I don't add them on Endomondo. There was a bit of unpleasantness in the past when non CC members were in the challenge and upsetting the forum regulars hence the two challenges.


 No problem you accepted me anyway Andrew P


----------



## david k (25 Jan 2013)

Panter said:


> There's two in my signature, not sure if it's one of those you're after?
> Not sure if you're on my Endo friends list, drop me a request if not but let me know your CC name as above


 
done


----------



## benb (25 Jan 2013)

david k said:


> i cannot get access?
> 
> also, does anyone have a link to cyclechat group on endomondo please


 
You'll need to be my friend and Panter's friend (sometimes I set them up, sometimes he does) to get an invite to the invite only challenges.


----------



## Panter (25 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> No problem you accepted me anyway Andrew P


 
Mmmmm, well luckily you managed to slip through my ultra tight security filter... I think you must've just sounded familiar! anyway, glad you're in 



david k said:


> done


 
And accepted


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Feb 2013)

anyone point me in the direction of the #CC closed Feb challenge?


----------



## Panter (4 Feb 2013)

LOCO said:


> anyone point me in the direction of the #CC closed Feb challenge?


 
should be here http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/8415440


----------



## benb (4 Feb 2013)

LOCO said:


> anyone point me in the direction of the #CC closed Feb challenge?


 
If I haven't invited you, you won't be able to join it. Are we friends on Endomondo? If not, send me a friend request and I'll invite you.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Feb 2013)

thanks done


benb said:


> If I haven't invited you, you won't be able to join it. Are we friends on Endomondo? If not, send me a friend request and I'll invite you.


----------



## benb (4 Feb 2013)

LOCO said:


> thanks done


 
Invite sent.


----------



## G3CWI (7 Feb 2013)

Invite sent. Cheers Richard.


----------



## benb (8 Feb 2013)

G3CWI said:


> Invite sent. Cheers Richard.


 
Accepted, and invited to challenge.


----------



## benb (26 Feb 2013)

March challenges up:
Closed: http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/8774487
Open: http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/8774523


----------



## SquareDaff (26 Feb 2013)

I gave up on Endomondo challenges once I saw they were allowing entries from people so obviously not "playing by the rules". For instance - the runner who averaged 639mph over 50 minutes. Why was this guy not representing us in the Olympics?!?!?


----------



## benb (26 Feb 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> I gave up on Endomondo challenges once I saw they were allowing entries from people so obviously not "playing by the rules". For instance - the runner who averaged 639mph over 50 minutes. Why was this guy not representing us in the Olympics?!?!?


 
I think these are caused by GPS issues with some workouts, rather than cheating.


----------



## SquareDaff (26 Feb 2013)

benb said:


> I think these are caused by GPS issues with some workouts, rather than cheating.


I suspected he/she was on a plane!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Apr 2013)

Hullo, please can I have an invite to the April challenges? Kthxbi


----------



## benb (1 Apr 2013)

Open challenge
Closed challenge


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Apr 2013)

benb said:


> Open challenge
> Closed challenge



Ta star!


----------



## david k (3 Apr 2013)

i just joined, was hardly worth joining the March challenge!


----------



## david k (3 Apr 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> I gave up on Endomondo challenges once I saw they were allowing entries from people so obviously not "playing by the rules". For instance - the runner who averaged 639mph over 50 minutes. Why was this guy not representing us in the Olympics?!?!?


yeh there have been cases of people obviously travelling by train or car! as benb says most are due to issues with gps rather than plain cheating, if they think they are bluffing anyone they are sadly mistaken, 693mph! i rarely average over 500mph so they must be lying


----------



## Neil363 (1 May 2013)

April saw me join my first Cyclechat challenge.

Enjoyed it immensely so has anyone got a link for Mays open challenge? (If indeed there is one)

Cheers.


----------



## benb (1 May 2013)

Neil363 said:


> April saw me join my first Cyclechat challenge.
> 
> Enjoyed it immensely so has anyone got a link for Mays open challenge? (If indeed there is one)
> 
> Cheers.


 
Open challenge
Closed challenge


----------



## Panter (1 May 2013)

david k said:


> yeh there have been cases of people obviously travelling by train or car! as benb says most are due to issues with gps rather than plain cheating, if they think they are bluffing anyone they are sadly mistaken, 693mph! i rarely average over 500mph so they must be lying


 
LOL! I got that beat! top speed of over 1000mph down Hollingbourne hill once. I mean, you can get a fair old lick up down there with the wind behind you, but still...


----------



## wanda2010 (5 May 2013)

Hi all 

I've joined the May challenge. All I need to do now is to remember to turn the app on each time .


----------



## jefmcg (14 May 2013)

Is there something wrong with the challenges this month? My total is actually slightly less than my Saturday ride. Anyone else having a problem or is it just me?


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 May 2013)

Only if your Saturday ride was just over 225 miles.......


----------



## jefmcg (14 May 2013)

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/188175478/2859253


----------



## benb (14 May 2013)

Make sure that the checkbox for "include in statistics" is selected


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 May 2013)

jefmcg said:


> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/188175478/2859253


 
 How long did that take?


----------



## jefmcg (14 May 2013)

Thanks ben. No that's not it, but a good suggestion. I think they must be suspicious of the distance.

Hacienda: 1d:4h:13m:16s too long, I missed the cut off for a audax 400km 


Update: it's there now. Just a processing delay, I think


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 May 2013)

jefmcg said:


> Thanks ben. No that's not it, but a good suggestion. I think they must be suspicious of the distance.
> 
> Hacienda: 1d:4h:13m:16s too long, I missed the cut off for a audax 400km
> 
> ...


 
Sod the Audax, well done on the distance.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 May 2013)

jefmcg said:


> Thanks ben. No that's not it, but a good suggestion. I think they must be suspicious of the distance.
> 
> Hacienda: 1d:4h:13m:16s too long, I missed the cut off for a audax 400km
> 
> ...


Well done who cares about the cut off, your legs must have been falling off!!


----------



## G3CWI (14 May 2013)

jefmcg said:


> Update: it's there now. Just a processing delay, I think


 
Some Endomondo features are rather slow.


----------



## jefmcg (15 May 2013)

Thanks guys. Legs definitely falling off. I had 35 flat kilometres to make it to 400, and I couldn't do it. Also, kept falling asleep at 2am, so had to start walking as falling asleep for a few seconds is not so serious then. That meant I got to the next control too late, and I could sleep some before heading on.

Yup and I'm very proud of the distance, even though I missed the official and my personal targets.


----------



## Nut E1 (19 May 2013)

Hi all...
Just joined this...
I'm on Strava, but another bit of incentive to get out there is always good...


----------



## Neil363 (1 Jun 2013)

Hi. Anyone able to link me to Junes open challenge? I've searched for it on Endo but can't seem to find it. Not sure if thats because one hasn't yet been set up or If I'm just being stupid. Cheers.


----------



## benb (2 Jun 2013)

Neil363 said:


> Hi. Anyone able to link me to Junes open challenge? I've searched for it on Endo but can't seem to find it. Not sure if thats because one hasn't yet been set up or If I'm just being stupid. Cheers.


 

I haven't done them yet, as I've had Streptococcal pharyngitis (tip: avoid!)
I'll do them later today, or maybe tomorrow, and link here.


----------



## Melonfish (3 Jun 2013)

erk, strep throat is never good. hope you recover quick!


----------



## benb (3 Jun 2013)

Melonfish said:


> erk, strep throat is never good. hope you recover quick!


 

I think it's the most ill I've ever been. So painful. I'm OK now though, thanks.

Closed challenge
Open challenge


----------



## Nut E1 (4 Jun 2013)

benb said:


> I haven't done them yet, as I've had Streptococcal pharyngitis (tip: avoid!)
> I'll do them later today, or maybe tomorrow, and link here.


No idea how to even pronounce that, so it must really hurt!!!
Anyway, Joined again... Thanks for setting up...


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jun 2013)

I didn't get my peseta 

Glad you're feeling better Ben. Is Streptococcal pharyngitis like a lisp, in that you can't pronounce it if you have it?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Jul 2013)

Please can I be added to the July challenge? I've had a crap couple of months but now I'm tentatively getting back in the saddle!


----------



## Panter (1 Jul 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Please can I be added to the July challenge? I've had a crap couple of months but now I'm tentatively getting back in the saddle!


 
Sorry, I've been slacking a bit, I hadn't even set them up! Now done, and added


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Jul 2013)

Panter said:


> Sorry, I've been slacking a bit, I hadn't even set them up! Now done, and added


 

Ta star! Today was my first morning ride in a while, and my god did my lungs feel it!


----------



## benb (2 Sep 2013)

September challenges up.
You should have received an invite, if you're friends with me on Endomondo.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Sep 2013)

Ta star!


----------



## benb (2 Sep 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ta star!


It's becoming a struggle to find a funny image every month!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Sep 2013)

benb said:


> It's becoming a struggle to find a funny image every month!!



Just use photos of cats, it seems to work for the other 95% of the Internet.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Sep 2013)

Kind of exciting right at the moment


----------



## tnr319 (7 Sep 2013)

I'm really gutted this month. Did the tour ride but my phone died three quarters of the way around so only logged 75 of the 100 miles I did. Stupid me couldn't find the emergency charger I'd bought. But it is fun scaling the lofty heights on the leaderboard


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Sep 2013)

benb said:


> September challenges up.
> You should have received an invite, if you're friends with me on Endomondo.



I know we ain't mates but permission to join sir?


----------



## Phaeton (7 Sep 2013)

Me too please, I'm hoping to get some mileage in this month, friends request sent.

Alan...


----------



## Nut E1 (7 Sep 2013)

^^^ friend requested too...


----------



## benb (7 Sep 2013)

Yep, if you all request me as a friend, if you haven't already, I'll add you to the challenge.


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Sep 2013)

Done. Cheers.


----------



## Neil363 (9 Sep 2013)

I've signed up to the open challenge again (like I have for the last few months), but am having an issue in getting Endomondo to recognise my rides. 

Just recently, whenever I've imported a ride straight from my Garmin 800, it puts the ride in as 'running' even though I change the dropdown before saving. I then have to go in and edit the workout to change it to 'cycling'. Even after that, none of my mileage appears in the challenge. 

Anyone have any idea how to get it to show? Cheers.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2013)

Just leave it as it is, that way I won't be bottom of the list 

Alan...


----------



## benb (9 Sep 2013)

All added to challenges.


----------



## benb (9 Sep 2013)

Neil363 said:


> I've signed up to the open challenge again (like I have for the last few months), but am having an issue in getting Endomondo to recognise my rides.
> 
> Just recently, whenever I've imported a ride straight from my Garmin 800, it puts the ride in as 'running' even though I change the dropdown before saving. I then have to go in and edit the workout to change it to 'cycling'. Even after that, none of my mileage appears in the challenge.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to get it to show? Cheers.



When you change it to one of the cycling ones, make sure that the tick box "include in statistics" is ticked.
It should automatically include it.


----------



## Neil363 (10 Sep 2013)

Aha, that's got it working again. Cheers Ben. 

And sorry Phaeton!


----------



## Phaeton (21 Sep 2013)

The bottom end is looking interesting, we slackers have our own fight, not to be last 

Alan...


----------



## wanda2010 (21 Sep 2013)

A shame I'm off the bike this weekend. I'll have to make a last gasp attempt during the remaining days in the month.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (23 Sep 2013)

I was doing really well, then I rear ended a van and broke my frame and nose, not sure which hurt the most!


----------



## wanda2010 (23 Sep 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Get the bike fixed/replaced sharpish. Your nose can wait


----------



## Phaeton (24 Sep 2013)

GWS, I have my own personal challenge, i know it's small beer to some guys but would like to do at least 100 mile this month, unfortunately the weather out here is not the best, either too warm or raining.

Alan...


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Sep 2013)

October challenge ready for Tuesday?


----------



## david k (29 Sep 2013)

Neil363 said:


> I've signed up to the open challenge again (like I have for the last few months), but am having an issue in getting Endomondo to recognise my rides.
> 
> Just recently, whenever I've imported a ride straight from my Garmin 800, it puts the ride in as 'running' even though I change the dropdown before saving. I then have to go in and edit the workout to change it to 'cycling'. Even after that, none of my mileage appears in the challenge.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to get it to show? Cheers.


mine defaults to running now also?????i change it before i download and it then works fine


----------



## benb (30 Sep 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> October challenge ready for Tuesday?


Yep, just created and sent.


----------



## benb (30 Sep 2013)

david k said:


> mine defaults to running now also?????i change it before i download and it then works fine


Mine has always defaulted to running when importing from my Garmin 605


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Sep 2013)

benb said:


> Yep, just created and sent.


----------



## teggs (10 Oct 2013)

well i managed first for about 2 days!


----------



## Neil363 (19 Oct 2013)

benb said:


> Mine has always defaulted to running when importing from my Garmin 605



Ooops, sorry for the late response and cheers for the replies. 

It doesn't matter how many times I change it before uploading, it still sticks it in as running. I need to edit after uploading which I've now just stuck with.

Damn Endomondo.


----------



## david k (18 Nov 2013)

Hello all,

Next years 2014 most miles challenge

http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/13333865

 Get riding!!


----------



## benb (18 Nov 2013)

david k said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Next years 2014 most miles challenge
> 
> ...



Access denied.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Nov 2013)

If it's a closed group, you can't see it until you are a member.

David needs to get those invitations going.


----------



## david k (18 Nov 2013)

benb said:


> Access denied.



ooops - now sorted, made it open


----------



## teggs (19 Nov 2013)

is there a 2013 one?


----------



## david k (23 Nov 2013)

teggs said:


> is there a 2013 one?




yep

http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/6897031


----------



## david k (26 Nov 2013)

teggs said:


> is there a 2013 one?



Did you find it tegs?


----------



## teggs (6 Dec 2013)

Yes thanks I've joined. Better late than never!


----------



## david k (10 Dec 2013)

teggs said:


> Yes thanks I've joined. Better late than never!




Nice one, these challenges really help motivate me

Most miles in 2014 - Motivate yourself now http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/13333865


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Dec 2013)

david k said:


> Nice one, these challenges really help motivate me
> 
> Most miles in 2014 - Motivate yourself now http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/13333865



Me too, I got a real kick out of finishing in the top ten for a few months.


----------



## david k (27 Dec 2013)

Not long now until the new challenge starts

Most miles in 2014 - Motivate yourself nowhttp://www.endomondo.com/challenges/13333865

Doesn't look like ill manage 1,000 miles this year, hoping to smash that next year.

I'm planning on cutting out alcohol for at least Jan and Feb, that should help ! Its not just the calories and hangovers but I eat like mad the day after a good drink, I rarely have only a few so the only option is to cut it out. I seem to miss it the first weekend and then it doesnt bother, or so I'm telling myself ha, ha


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Dec 2013)

david k said:


> Not long now until the new challenge starts
> 
> Most miles in 2014 - Motivate yourself nowhttp://www.endomondo.com/challenges/13333865
> 
> ...



There seems to be a lot of us quitting booze in the new year!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Dec 2013)

david k said:


> I'm planning on cutting out alcohol



Use my psychology ...

Alcohol is later converted into fuel for the body...

Who cares if it doesn't..


----------



## david k (27 Dec 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> There seems to be a lot of us quitting booze in the new year!



or discussing quitting booze


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Dec 2013)

david k said:


> or discussing quitting booze



Ha, possibly a more accurate summation.


----------



## benb (28 Dec 2013)

I'm planning on drinking more in 2014, you bunch of slackers!


----------



## david k (29 Dec 2013)

benb said:


> I'm planning on drinking more in 2014, you bunch of slackers!



If there was a drinking option  on endomondo I would be closer to the top of the group than the mileage challenges


----------



## david k (31 Dec 2013)

36 signed up for this, starts tomorrow

http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/13333865?post_id=718719427_10152496465389428#_=_


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 Dec 2013)

benb said:


> I'm planning on drinking more in 2014, you bunch of slackers!


 I'll drink to that at midnight tonight....


----------



## david k (31 Dec 2013)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I'll drink to that at midnight tonight....



I'm hoping to take it easy tonight, want to get some miles in tomorrow while everyone is hungover, it may be my only chance to be near the top of the leaderboard


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 Dec 2013)

david k said:


> I'm hoping to take it easy tonight, want to get some miles in tomorrow while everyone is hungover, it may be my only chance to be near the top of the leaderboard


I'm running an experiment about how much alcohol, cider in my case(or by the case ) affects my next day cycling (and if you believe that) in the weeks after New Year, Chocolate will be next...


----------



## Rustybucket (3 Jan 2014)

Just joined - Only just got into Endomondo - but it looks good!!


----------



## benb (3 Jan 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> Just joined - Only just got into Endomondo - but it looks good!!



If you want to join the closed challenge, send me a contact request and I'll invite you.
http://www.endomondo.com/profile/272531


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jan 2014)

Slightly off topic, but has anyone else had strangers trying to "friend" them on endomondo? My avatar there is distinctly female, and in the last month I've had a german, an india and a very persistent spaniard trying to be my friend.

I'm wondering if it's an common endomondo thing, or I'm getting it because I'm female.

(yup, I've double checked - I don't believe I've met any of them )


----------



## Rustybucket (4 Jan 2014)

benb said:


> If you want to join the closed challenge, send me a contact request and I'll invite you.
> http://www.endomondo.com/profile/272531



ok done - thanks


----------



## david k (4 Jan 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Slightly off topic, but has anyone else had strangers trying to "friend" them on endomondo? My avatar there is distinctly female, and in the last month I've had a german, an india and a very persistent spaniard trying to be my friend.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's an common endomondo thing, or I'm getting it because I'm female.
> 
> (yup, I've double checked - I don't believe I've met any of them )



the odd one but nothing strange


----------



## david k (12 Jan 2014)

Only 62 signed up this year as opposed to 90 odd last year, try to spread the word, more competition the more sign up

http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/13333865

Motivate yourself in 2014 - most miles, its ALL about the miles


----------



## david k (19 Jan 2014)

How do you upload photos onto endomondo?


----------



## wanda2010 (1 Feb 2014)

February challenge? Eh?


----------



## benb (1 Feb 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> February challenge? Eh?



Done today at 2ish. If you're friends with me, you'll have got an invite.


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Feb 2014)

Done. Thanks.


----------



## david k (8 Feb 2014)

And for those over 40 ..............................an age restricted challenge 
Most miles in 2014 

http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/13994149


----------



## SWSteve (8 Feb 2014)

Joined your challenge @david k, now I just need to keep remembering to upload all activites to Endomodo, Strava and Garmin Connect...


----------



## jefmcg (8 Feb 2014)

david k said:


> And for those over 40 ..............................an age restricted challenge
> Most miles in 2014
> 
> http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/13994149


BTW, why? Most LD cyclists I know are way over 40. I don't think the young have a particular advantage in that category.


----------



## david k (8 Feb 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Joined your challenge @david k, now I just need to keep remembering to upload all activites to Endomodo, Strava and Garmin Connect...


?steve, well done Sir, i always do the same, upload to all 3, sometimes i just do garmin once every few weeks as i dont rate that website but still seem to upload the data, strava is great for the segments, endo is the best for overall data imo


----------



## david k (8 Feb 2014)

jefmcg said:


> BTW, why? Most LD cyclists I know are way over 40. I don't think the young have a particular advantage in that category.


i need to create another challenge then, those over 17 stone and 40?


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (8 Feb 2014)

You would be discriminating against thin(ner) people under 40 then!


----------



## david k (8 Feb 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> You would be discriminating against thin(ner) people under 40 then!



Ideally I'm aiming to discriminate against people who ride more miles than I do. Just need to find a front for it, I've considered age and weight so far


----------



## jefmcg (8 Feb 2014)

Nerd alert: I just had a look, and the first 6 in the open challenge this month are over 40; maybe you'll have to restrict it to Davids?

Or a sex change will help this month, as I'm nursing a bad cold that's keeping me off the road. No guarantees for march.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Mar 2014)

Is there a closed/open March challenge?


----------



## benb (3 Mar 2014)

Phaeton said:


> Is there a closed/open March challenge?


I'll do it shortly.


----------



## benb (4 Mar 2014)

Both challenges created. You should have got invites.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Mar 2014)

How can I get an invite?


----------



## benb (5 Mar 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> How can I get an invite?



You have to add me as a friend first at http://www.endomondo.com/profile/272531 and then I'll invite you.


----------



## david k (30 Jun 2014)

Hi guys, i cannot upload to endo, wepage keeps failing to load, anyone else having issues?


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jun 2014)

just did a trial - upload from file works for me. I don't have a garmin, so can't test that.


----------



## david k (30 Jun 2014)

thanks jefmcg, the webpage wont open on my PC? other webpages do?


----------



## david k (30 Jun 2014)

got it to work but using chrome not IE


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jun 2014)

"try a different browser" would have been my next suggestion. Always, if I knew you were using IE


----------



## david k (9 Aug 2014)

still not working with IE but all good with chrome

i use endomondo mainly but also upload to strava if using my garmin, now done the link thing between garmin connect and strava, not sure i like it yet? anyone else tried it?


----------

